# Guy walked from Toronto to Argentina with no money or id



## Fred R (Feb 10, 2017)

This guy from Toronto to this random library in Argentina. Or I guess it looks likes it was random. He walked more than 6000 miles with no money or ID. No passport or anything that would identify him. He was found in a jungle in Brazil with no shoes. I read in another article that when he was found he was looking for a tiger or some other big cat. 

http://www.cbc.ca/beta/news/canada/toronto/anton-pilipa-found-1.3968958


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Feb 10, 2017)

Fred R said:


> This guy from Toronto to this random library in Argentina. Or I guess it looks likes it was random. He walked more than 6000 miles with no money or ID. No passport or anything that would identify him. He was found in a jungle in Brazil with no shoes. I read in another article that when he was found he was looking for a tiger or some other big cat.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/beta/news/canada/toronto/anton-pilipa-found-1.3968958



Having read that article it sounds a little weird especially when you get to the end where it basically says he was a wanted fugitive and they had to crowd fund money to get him back. He can't be too ill he made it across 12 countries... I'm not buying the full narrative, but I am also a huge skeptic...


----------



## Fred R (Feb 10, 2017)

It's possible. To me it brings up how hard it would be to walk through the jungle and borders


----------



## Fred R (Feb 10, 2017)

Fred R said:


> It's possible. To me it brings up how hard it would be to walk through the jungle and borders


Like I don't think it'd be too hard to walk through Central America without being killed or arrested


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Feb 10, 2017)

Fred R said:


> Like I don't think it'd be too hard to walk through Central America without being killed or arrested



It is not so much the physical walking or even being out of place that would be to much trouble. Its the "you have no income and need to eat, but dumpster diving and spanging aren't great options in nearly 3rd world countries" that I would imagine would draw attention. This isn't hobo fantasies, there aren't pies on every window sill. If he did actually walk to south america, with little to no prep, kudos to him, I just think there is a huge portion of this story missing or something doesn't add up.


----------



## Fred R (Feb 10, 2017)

Well he obviously doesn't obey the law. There's food in the jungle, tho. "He ate berries from the rainforest".


----------



## Fred R (Feb 10, 2017)

hellshyea there's something missing. His whole fucking explanation. But I could do it. But I'd go north from Kansas and meet him.


----------



## Tude (Feb 10, 2017)

huh <scratches head> I'd be interested to see what more he has to say. Comments were interesting - wading through the snarky ones that is.


----------



## Fred R (Feb 10, 2017)

Tude said:


> huh <scratches head> I'd be interested to see what more he has to say. Comments were interesting - wading through the snarky ones that is.


I think they're all interesting. I don't believe those are snarky. How interesting would it be for me to hike to Vancouver and interview him. Or someone...


----------



## Fred R (Feb 10, 2017)

Ya gotta point Tude


----------



## Fred R (Feb 10, 2017)

And so does he


----------



## Tude (Feb 10, 2017)

Interesting did a search on him and boy the media's reporting goes all over the place on the miles - 3500 miles, 6500 miles, 10000 miles, 10000 km. It is a pretty amazing visual though.


----------



## Fred R (Feb 10, 2017)

That was my first impression


----------



## tacopirate (Feb 10, 2017)

I highly doubt he walked that whole way, but who knows. Interesting read, though.


----------

